# CWC Built Buckeye / Cussins & Fearn



## Kato (Jun 28, 2021)

Ran across this a few weeks back and it just had that look...........and it's an Ohio built bike.............and named Buckeye.
Looks to be pretty darn original - not sure what year yet since I have to check out serial #
Based on what I know it's a CWC built bike and was sold at hardware stores in the Columbus, OH area in probably the late 40's / 50's

I'm just doing the 0000 steel wool and WD40 treatment on it now. Will service it although it rides pretty good now.
Looking to put a set of all cream tires ( can't find any ) on it maybe to match the cream paint.......but found these brick and cream sidewall tires I'm kicking around. Not quite sure how it would look.  The bike might have just enough of the reddish color left to pull it off.
Need to find a fender light that's correct era / has the right look.
Crazy how the bike was originally maroon and is now brown / tanish etc..........and actually looks like burled wood in spots.

Update 6-29    Couldn't find a set of all cream tires so I went with the brick / cream combo in the pics.
                         The more I look at the tire pics the more I think I might get lucky on the colors.....both the cream and shade of red 

Open to opinions and suggestions...........info
Thanks
Kato


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 28, 2021)

Nice patina bike.  When I saw the wood- like patina, it made be think if the eye part of the Buckeye….now that’s got to be a rare coincidence!  Good luck with it.


----------



## stezell (Jun 29, 2021)

Cool bike Kato, I'm liking the look of it especially with the clay colored tires. Attached is the updated list. 

Sean


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jun 29, 2021)

Go Bucks! Cool bike-a lot of rabid Bucks fans would love that bike.


----------



## Kato (Jun 29, 2021)

Pedaltherapy said:


> Go Bucks! Cool bike-a lot of rabid Bucks fans would love that bike.



Thanks.......the more I work on it the more I like it !!

O-H


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jun 30, 2021)

I-O!


----------



## ricobike (Jun 30, 2021)

I've got a CWC with one of those badges too!


----------



## Kato (Jun 30, 2021)

The bike keeps drying back flat and blahhhhhhhh and it's ticking me off !!!
I've only done 2 other bikes with *satin clear* and they turned out great........and I'm about ready to pull the trigger on this one.
It's not a show bike - will never be but the difference between a little shine, which is what the satin does and without is a huge difference.

Talk me out of it........
I know a coat of satin clear will bring this thing popping alive !!!
Below are the 2 bikes I did satin.......first was no brainer it was so krusty.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 3, 2021)

Very cool mike love the new bike can't wait to see it in person !!!! , great job buddy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kato (Jul 27, 2021)

Update........I've been working on it here and there as I had time.  I did get the Serial#   looks like   B47557   53C
I decided to go against all opinions and I satin cleared it.............*just kidding !!!  😁*
I did the normal WD40 / 0000 steel wool job on it and stopped at that.
Plan is to do some boiled linseed on it when I can get it back outside to air out for a while.

I had a set of Fat Franks that match the cream color of the bike perfect and fit inside the fenders pretty darn good - no rubbing.
I'd also had an old jet hood ornament that I've been holding onto for like 9-10-11 years just waiting to use it on the right bike.
The maroon on the jet matched the maroon paint that's left and the grips about perfect.
I have a crusty old headlight that mounts on the stem that is converted to LED that I need to work on that will go on......dang front won't stay closed  / latched. Still need to grease everything - maybe clean up the wheels a little better but will wait until it cools down - get to that this fall.
Will call it done for a while...........


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks great  , nice job Mike  !


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 1, 2021)

Just wax it up good!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 2, 2021)

That's a fine-looking Buckeye you got there! Love the Fat Franks on it.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 4, 2021)

Delete - clicked on wrong post. My bad, sorry


----------

